# Artificial Insemination



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:slapfloor: Nellie hasn't even given birth yet to her first kids and I am already scheming her next breeding!!!!! :ROFL: 

I am going to be about 21/2 hrs from Blissberry Farm . . . . and this is just too close to NOT take full advantage of this situation.....
So the Q's are: 
Can I AI myself? 
How much does it cost to have a vet to AI your goat? 
Can all livestock vet's AI goats? 
How many straws of semen per breeding/ do you have to repeat the process often?
:idea: = :help: -----> this :angry: is Dad . . . . ------> this is :angel2: me . . . . .


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

If you have never AIed before you either should have somone show you how and/or search the goat magazines and such for any informative videos on how to. As for Vets, i'm not even sure that they would A.I. goats, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to check. And depending on if the you catch the doe just as she went out of heat to A.I. her-sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't-even the most experienced A.I.er has their times when the doe doesn't settle on the first go around. I observed a few times this year on AIing so I hope to do some this next breeding season. I dont know whatthey have out there for videos now-but my mom had a really good A.I. video-although it was made years ago.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The main expense in AI'ing is the nitrogen tank to keep the semen frozen. It can't be kept in your average freezer or thawed on the counter. Your best bet would be to wait and learn everything you can, save up enough to buy a tank and a few straws. You can help defray the cost by renting out space in your tank to others or you can rent space in another's tank. I always worried about this as I am too suspicious and wonder if the tank owner would use my straw of a special buck without my knowledge.

Go to a few workshops so you can get a hands on idea of what AI'ing entails and if you really want to do this. Ask lots of questions and work toward your goal. This works out better than jumping off the boat without a life preserver even though it takes a bit longer.

I know all of this is easy for me to say as I am old enough to be patient until things are timed to happen when I am actually ready for them to.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm planning on going with a vet and storing the straws in his tank . . . . the first time anyway..... 
I've heard some people talk about how the unsuccessful rate is higher with FFs than with older does--- why is that?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Because First Fresheners have never been bred before-it is a bit more difficult to use the A.I. equipment on a doe who has never been bred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes they have classes you can take to learn AI... in goats.... 
Don't know how close this is to you... looks expensive though...
http://www.biogenicsltd.com/clinics.html


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was at a clinic and they had lots of classes going on, one was AI. I would of loved to see it, but not enough time to do all the classes. :shrug:


----------

